# Keyboard with additional keys for FreeBSD



## abishai (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a Logitech G15 keyboard and it has additional key block (https://secure.logitech.com/assets/28553/28553.png). The problem is they are not uhid() compatible, so usbhidctl() is not detecting them. Logitech is not shipping drivers for FreeBSD and even with Google help I found no clue how to switch them on. I think it's a dead end.
I thought it would be nice if some other keyboard has hid-compilant or supported by FreeBSD keys block to assign some useful actions on it, like virtual desktop switching. Maybe some one has such keyboard and shares it's model.


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 1, 2014)

abishai said:
			
		

> The problem is they are not uhid() compatible, so usbhidctl() is not detecting them.


Does that mean x11/xev won't detect them?  If they are detected, you could use something like x11/xbindkeys to make them do something useful.  I don't really know what I'm talking about here.  I just know that this worked for me with some keys on my laptop.  For example, I put

```
"/usr/sbin/mixer vol -5  pcm -5"
  XF86AudioLowerVolume
"/usr/sbin/mixer vol +5  pcm +5"
  XF86AudioRaiseVolume
```
in ~/.xbindkeysrc to get the volume keys to work.


----------



## protocelt (Oct 1, 2014)

You could try the sysutils/uhidd port and see if that will work with the keyboard. I use it for the media keys on my Corsair K70 keyboard and it works great for that.


----------



## abishai (Oct 5, 2014)

I checked sysutils/uhidd The G-keys are dead, but multimedia one works (not a success, as I can map them with usbhidctl()). Pity.


----------



## tetragir (Apr 6, 2015)

I've also tried sysutils/uhidd, but it performed poorly. True, I could configure the media keys on my keyboard, but the mouse started acting weird. The cursor has just stopped, or slowed down, and also the click only happened, if I have moved the cursor right after the click. Is there any option, I could turn on, that prevents uhidd to do anything with my mouse, but only recognize and use my keyboard?
Thank you very much.


----------



## protocelt (Apr 6, 2015)

tetragir said:


> I've also tried sysutils/uhidd, but it performed poorly. True, I could configure the media keys on my keyboard, but the mouse started acting weird. The cursor has just stopped, or slowed down, and also the click only happened, if I have moved the cursor right after the click. Is there any option, I could turn on, that prevents uhidd to do anything with my mouse, but only recognize and use my keyboard?
> Thank you very much.


Take a look at the uhidd(8) man page. In short you'll want to run uhidd with the -o flag. I do notice there is no maintainer for that port though so I'm not sure how long it will work unless it's updated/picked up by a new maintainer.

Additionally you can check out uhidvkbdd which I am successfully using right now for keyboard multimedia keys. It's not in the ports tree however. Installation details are at the website.


----------



## tetragir (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you very much.
I'll check the solution you suggested.


----------

